# Which supplement should I get?



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

hi all, 
Hope you all are fine as well as your feathered friends. I've been busy and sick for long time. And from past week I'm on training for my 2nd job which has crazy hours that I'm not used to and also is on antibiotics which makes me sick from past week. Any who now I'm doing much better though.

I was going to order Guardian Angel but then I've read online that after antibiotics course we should offer Pro-biotic to budgies/birds. My birds were on antibiotics last month as my Picu yellow female budgie had a bacterial crop infection and my new baby bird had tiny bit of that same infection. 2 or 3 days ago Picu was keeping her left eyes closed as on her left eye bottom eyelid seemed little pinkish like there was irritation or tiny bit of swollen on that part and so she would keep her left eye close for few seconds or so and sometimes for a min or so. Vet said that its because of that crop infection that she has/had. She is now better but I've read online that we can give them eye drops from over the counter which is saline eye drops or gel form eye drops that are made for contact lenses and doesn't have sterile in it which makes it safe for budgies and it soothes their eye. If that's true can you please share a link which one should I get or any saline eye drops are good for budgies? Gel form eye drops? Sorry I don't know if saline eye drops only come in one form for contact lenses or not. 
I've read that Bio-Plus, and Potent-Brew is good but then again got confused about which one should I get? Bird Supplements For Sale - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

Please help me by letting me know which Pro-Biotic should I get from that link that I've shared above. Or do I need to get both Bio-Plus and Potent Brew? After a month or so I would order Easy Bird and Flourish as Flourish has some herbs?
Other than Guardian Angel, I was actually thinking to get one of the pro-biotics and EasyBird-Rest, Moult & Show as the EasyBird has a mixture of Bio-plus, calcivet, daily essentials 3 and some protein from ProBoost Supermax. Which one should I get as I don't want to give them too much of calcium or whatever I shouldn't give of over-dosage?

My 3rd question is what causes budgies to get/have crop infection or bacterial crop infection and what we can do so they don't get crop infection? I can't find that information online about this topic.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that you and your budgies haven't been feeling well  Hope things start looking up for you.

As long as your budgies have access to a cuttle bone at all times, they shouldn't need any other calcium supplements.

I'd suggest instead of trying to offer a bunch of different supplements to your budgies, that you incorporate pellets into their diet. These can be left in the cage 24/7 and your budgies can receive 1 and 1/2 to two teaspoons of seed daily, as well as vegetables. Egg food can also be offered once a week as a source of protein. This should provide sufficient nutrition for your budgies and extra supplements are not needed. You don't want to accidentally overload their system with excess vitamins and minerals.

The exception to this is Vitamin D3. If your budgies are getting limited access to direct sunlight, and full spectrum lighting is not used, you can offer them Soluvite D in their water. Keep in mind that windows and fly screens filter out most UV rays, so your budgies really need to be outside in order to get any benefits from the sun.

As for a probiotic, you can offer your birds Apple Cider Vinegar.
Even if they haven't been through a course of antibiotics, it's still beneficial to offer ACV 2 - 3 times a week.

In regards to using eyedrops I would consult your Avian vet before using them on your birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*iHeartPieds has given you excellent advice.

You can use Avi-Bios for a week or so after the course of antibiotics has been completed.
Avi Bios

After that, I'd recommend you start using the ACV two or three times a week. It is a natural pro-biotic.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

The importance of a healthy diet for your budgies cannot be stressed enough.
All animals fight off infections better when they have healthy immune systems.

Feeding your birds pellets, a high quality seed mix, vegetables and egg food will go a long way in preventing future illness.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D

Here is an article about Full Spectrum Lighting:

Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get? - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------

